
Sidewalk Labs no longer pursuing the Toronto Quayside project - DyslexicAtheist
https://medium.com/sidewalk-talk/why-were-no-longer-pursuing-the-quayside-project-and-what-s-next-for-sidewalk-labs-9a61de3fee3a
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23105060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23105060),
which is currently on the front page.

